
The New and Improved Privacy Badger 2.0 Is Here - sinak
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/new-and-improved-privacy-badger-20-here
======
nikolay
It's a lovely tool, but the design is very ugly!

------
mdotk
How does this compare to Ghostery?

